# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Pr. Dr. Sadi Bexheti vs Hazbi Lika

## RaPSouL

_Gara më e fortë do të zhvillohet në Tetovë si zakonisht mes dy partive më të mëdha shqiptare, PDSH-së dhe BDI-së .
PDSH si kandidat të mundshëm për kryetar të komunes do te garoj me Pr. Dr. Sadi Bexhetin, kurse nga ana tjetër BDI do të rrinxjer kryetarin aktual Hazbi Lika._

P.S Do ju kisha lut që të i përmbahemi temës, të diskutojm reth dy kandidatëve se cili ja vlen të udhëheq me Tetovën. 

Me respekt Armendi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## faruk_01

Sadi Bexheti..keto zgjedhje Tetova i takon pdsh qe ne rethin e pare

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

Ktheni koken pas, kater vite me pare si ka qene Tetova dhe si eshte sot.
Un jam per Hazbiun

Heret pak sondazhi, ndoshta do ket edhe kandidat te tjere.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cimo

> Ktheni koken pas, kater vite me pare si ka qene Tetova dhe si eshte sot.
> Un jam per Hazbiun
> 
> Heret pak sondazhi, ndoshta do ket edhe kandidat te tjere.


Ktheje koken ne te majte ndertesa e Hazbi Likes, ktheje ne te djathe ndertesa e Hazbi Likes, ec drejt te del para ndonje banese e Hazbi Likes. kthehesh pas ske ku shkon krejt Hazbi Lika vilage.


Shume ka ndryshuar yeaaa  :oh:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ktheje koken ne te majte ndertesa e Hazbi Likes, ktheje ne te djathe ndertesa e Hazbi Likes, ec drejt te del para ndonje banese e Hazbi Likes. kthehesh pas ske ku shkon krejt Hazbi Lika vilage.
> 
> 
> Shume ka ndryshuar yeaaa


Dmth qenka shume i FORTE, mos u lodhni kot, humbja eshte e sigurte per cilindo.

A do jape doreheqje Rektori pasi qe futet ne politike ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## panteri

> Ktheni koken pas, kater vite me pare si ka qene Tetova dhe si eshte sot.
> Un jam per Hazbiun
> 
> Heret pak sondazhi, ndoshta do ket edhe kandidat te tjere.


Po e kthejm, qendra ishte me granit, tash oshte e shtrume me begatona... Investim kapital, me shifra maramendse  :ngerdheshje: 
Banesa sa te dush te ndertume ne Tetove prej Hazbi Likes...
Deri dje ska pat pare buk te haje, sot eshte bo multi-milioner...
Krejt punet qe i kan fillu, krejt ngjyse i kan lan, se i kan hanger parat... 
e ke rastin e rrethit te stadiumi, rastin e rrugve te qyteti, rastin e qendres se Tetove( po ta verejsh nji pjese, boll e madhe, eshte ende me grell e shtrume) se skajn para ta mbarojn, bore rra 1 meter, a rruget e qyteti mbeten pa pastru, se kishin mendu kto te komunes se nuk dot kete bore, e i kishin harxhu paret per qellime personale... haha sa te mjer jane.
Mos e harojm rastin e dhenies se lejes per ndertimin e kishes... e *mos dhenien* e lejse per ndertimin e: pishines olimpike, xhamise ne qender te Tetoves, Biblotekes dhe Salles se sportit ne Poroj. 

E nese te duken investime kapitale, ndrcimi ne disa rruge te Tetoves, ateher skam koment. :rrotullo syte: 

Thote nji fjale popullore: *Mos ja jep buken gjithkujt, se te mbyt buka vet*....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cimo

> Un jam per Hazbiun


Kjo qe voton ti eshte mbushje klasike e votave ,   :sarkastik: 

Prej komunes tjeter vjen i mbushen kutite ne tetove  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Kjo qe voton ti eshte mbushje klasike e votave ,  
> 
> Prej komunes tjeter vjen i mbushen kutite ne tetove


Cimo nuk i vjedh une nuk do votoj, kur them jam nuk them votoj, ju do votoni, as nuk va vjedh votat , ju do bindeni  :buzeqeshje: 

Panter total i pa informuar je, do keshe rastin ne fushate te mesosh shume gjera.
P.S- e ke nderuar foton?

hahah edhe ndicimi ne Tetove duhet, a se shohish si shoferit naten nuk i ndezin dritat e veturave, se verejne se eshte nate .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

O Tigri mendoj se ne kete rast ti je me pak i informuar ose shtiresh si i tille e gjith Tetova e din se cfar ka ber Hazbiu dhe sa eshte i koruptuar ti ketu thua te kunderten me habit pak! garant ke hedhur ca gota si teper me duket.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> O Tigri mendoj se ne kete rast ti je me pak i informuar ose shtiresh si i tille e gjith Tetova e din se cfar ka ber Hazbiu dhe sa eshte i koruptuar ti ketu thua te kunderten me habit pak! garant ke hedhur ca gota si teper me duket.


E gjejshi nje kandidat me te mire ku e gjetet ket Sadiun.
Skeni me te mire se Sadiu, deshtim total, e njohim Sadiun te gjithe, nuk dua te them gjera ktu kot, sja vlen, vota le te vendose.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## panteri

> Panter total i pa informuar je, do keshe rastin ne fushate te mesosh shume gjera.
> P.S- e ke nderuar foton?
> 
> .


Haha, po pasi ti je mire i informum, ateher dot kisha lut, te na informojsh edhe neve... Pse na len kshtu, ne terr, pa informata   :me dylbi:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Haha, po pasi ti je mire i informum, ateher dot kisha lut, te na informojsh edhe neve... Pse na len kshtu, ne terr, pa informata


Pranoj, vetem nje nga nje pyetjet jo grumbull  :buzeqeshje: , ju nuk jeni ne terr por nuk doni te shikoni.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

> E gjejshi nje kandidat me te mire ku e gjetet ket Sadiun.
> Skeni me te mire se Sadiu, deshtim total, e njohim Sadiun te gjithe, nuk dua te them gjera ktu kot, sja vjen, vota le te vendose.


Ti o vertet ke tepruar pak gotat o ka dicka ketu  :ngerdheshje: 
Eshte turp te krahasosh Sadiun me Hazbiun nuk ja vlen nje her te besh nje krahasim te tille! Mendoj qe Sadiu eshte ideal per kryetar komune pasi ka te gjitha tiparet kurse Hazbiu ska as shkoll as vizione as asgje me raketash me kasiranta nuk ndertohet Tetova o Tigri. 
Megjithate jam i bindur se BDI se ka pasur ne plan te nxjer Hazbiun po e ka nxjer nga halli nga kercnimet, gjithashtu vlen te theksojm se BDI ska punsuar asnje drejtor asnje nga Tetova njerzit qe e perkahin Hazbiun kan ngelur pa funksione kete her per shkak te mosmarveshjeve midis Aliut dhe Hazbiut. Un mendoj se kete her Hazbiu do te deshtoj totalisht.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## panteri

> Pranoj, vetem nje nga nje pyetjet jo grumbull , ju nuk jeni ne terr por nuk doni te shikoni.


Tash a jena te painformum, apo nuk duam te shikojm... nuk tkuptoj ???

Realiteti eshte i hidhur, prandaj miresh me etikime te kota, e nuk miresh me ceshtjen ne fjale... :Lulja3:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ti o vertet ke tepruar pak gotat o ka dicka ketu 
> Eshte turp te krahasosh Sadiun me Hazbiun nuk ja vlen nje her te besh nje krahasim te tille! Mendoj qe Sadiu eshte ideal per kryetar komune pasi ka te gjitha tiparet kurse Hazbiu ska as shkoll as vizione as asgje me raketash me kasiranta nuk ndertohet Tetova o Tigri. 
> Megjithate jam i bindur se BDI se ka pasur ne plan te nxjer Hazbiun po e ka nxjer nga halli nga kercnimet, gjithashtu vlen te theksojm se BDI ska punsuar asnje drejtor asnje nga Tetova njerzit qe e perkahin Hazbiun kan ngelur pa funksione kete her per shkak te mosmarveshjeve midis Aliut dhe Hazbiut. Un mendoj se kete her Hazbiu do te deshtoj totalisht.


Kta qe i thua jane pjese e do lojrave qe nuk ti them ktu, seshte e vertete qe njerzit e tij nuk kane funksjone, por eshte e vertete se edhe Shkupi ka funksjone.
 Aliu dhe Hazbiu jane NJE.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Tash a jena te painformum, apo nuk duam te shikojm... nuk tkuptoj ???
> 
> Realiteti eshte i hidhur, prandaj miresh me etikime te kota, e nuk miresh me ceshtjen ne fjale...


Nje anshem shikon, dhe nje anshem je i informuar, plus mos beso ne propagande.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## panteri

> Nje anshem shikon, dhe nje anshem je i informuar, plus mos beso ne propagande.


O Tigri, as nuk shikoj nji anshem, as nuk besoj ne propagand... Se nivelin e arsimimit e kam teper te lart... dhe ket e din ti mire.  :buzeqeshje: 
Per rastin konkret, nuk me nevojiten as propaganda, as edicione te tera me lajme, se jam nga Tetova dhe cdo dite, ballafaqohem me problemet cka i permenda me lart... Ballafaqohem me realitetin, qe ket nuk mund ta thuajm per ty, mbasi edhe je i komunes tjeter, edhe nuk i din hallet e Tetoves dhe tetovarve... E sipas kesaj, kjo dmth se ti je aj qe meresh me propaganda dhe shpekulime  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BAC4

Zgjedhja mes ktyre kandidatve eshte shume e lehte...  

Perball kemi nje prof.dr  dhe nga ana tjeter kemi nje hoshtapler

Profesor Doktor Sadi bexheti dhe hoshtapleri, Hazbi Lika

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tigrimelara

> O Tigri, as nuk shikoj nji anshem, as nuk besoj ne propagand... Se nivelin e arsimimit e kam teper te lart... dhe ket e din ti mire. 
> Per rastin konkret, nuk me nevojiten as propaganda, as edicione te tera me lajme, se jam nga Tetova dhe cdo dite, ballafaqohem me problemet cka i permenda me lart... Ballafaqohem me realitetin, qe ket nuk mund ta thuajm per ty, mbasi edhe je i komunes tjeter, edhe nuk i din hallet e Tetoves dhe tetovarve... E sipas kesaj, kjo dmth se ti je aj qe meresh me propaganda dhe shpekulime


Sme dhaje pergjigje pse e ke nderuar foton ?
Pse je i informum a .
hahaha

Ti kur flen edhe ecish neper Tetove, se une vetem kur fle nuk jam ne Tetove.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

> Kta qe i thua jane pjese e do lojrave qe nuk ti them ktu, seshte e vertete qe njerzit e tij nuk kane funksjone, por eshte e vertete se edhe Shkupi ka funksjone.
>  Aliu dhe Hazbiu jane NJE.


Shum gjera ka qe si di ose i di po nuk deshiron ti hapesh po ok de lem keshtu.
Te jesh me se i vertet sepse dega e Tetoves nuk funksionon ne BDI per kete jam shum i sigurt mos te filloj te rendis emra qe kan udhehequr neper institucione te larta ne vitin 2002-2006 qe tani po te njejtet persona kan ngelur askund.!
Shkupi ka ne dor BDIn per momentin  :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

